# Expired calcium/multi-vits



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,I recently bought multi-vitamins for my leos and used it today.When I was opening it,I noticed that it said "Best Before:27/11/09" then I checked the calcium one that I had been using for a while and it said "Best Before:May 15 2010" and I've been using the calcium since May 11 2010 without any problems.Would the multi-vit and the calcium still be usable?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

In a word.....no.

They would be useless, it would be like taking medication such as antibiotics after they had expired. The chemical make up of the calcium and multi vits would be non existent.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Alright....so I just throw them away or is there something else I can do with the multi-vits and calcium?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Not really jist bin them. The mutivits start breaking down the moment there made so by this time they are no good for anything. Thr calcium I'm unsure of but guess it'll also be useless. Bin food I'm afraid always check dates in pet shops


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

the multivits will definately be useless, I dont think calcium carbonate will have HOWEVER I still wouldnt use it, theyve obviously put the date on for a reason,

its not expensive so just chuck it and replace


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Darn...RM60 down the drain.

Oh wells,will get new ones asap then.Would my leo happen to have MBD then?She hasn't had un-expired calcium for 7 months and 3 weeks now


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Calcium is an inert compound and so will be fine it doesn't tend to react with anything other than acid and definately not air so it should be fine as it doesn't really go out of date. It's the same as cuttlefish  and it's just additives that would go off which is why multi vits do off fast. Ur baby should be fine if it displaying any signs of mbt than take it to the vets but it shouldn't.


----------



## Maximus84 (Aug 18, 2010)

amiz said:


> Calcium is an inert compound and so will be fine it doesn't tend to react with anything other than acid and definately not air so it should be fine as it doesn't really go out of date. It's the same as cuttlefish  and it's just additives that would go off which is why multi vits do off fast. Ur baby should be fine if it displaying any signs of mbt than take it to the vets but it shouldn't.



I would agree with the above 

It should be fine almost indefinitely. Best before dates are also put on food, however it doesn't mean you can't eat it if it's a day out of date (notice also 'best before', not, 'you must use before').

The multi-vits, however, maybe a little more sensitive.


----------



## fionayee (May 1, 2009)

Alrighty  Thanks for all replies


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got to go and get more today checked my dates and they exire next week.

I will defo be checking the dates in the shop.


----------

